# Recorded TV programs for viewing when Abroad



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

In April we are about to embark on our first trip abroad (France) in our 2012 Bailey 620 Approach ( its first owner we belive to be a poster on this excellent forum). The previous owner installed a Roadpro 40cm satellite dish and we have bought an Avtex tv. We have sucdessfully watched HD channels using this system in the UK, but we realise that as we travel in France we may not receive the UK channels on Astra 28 east. 
So, whilst we don't want to be addicted to tv, there will be days when its rainiing etc, when we will want to watch something. Space being at a premium in the Bailey, we don't want to bring loads of dvds. So we wanted to record lots of programs onto a 1TB hard drive from our PVR at home and watch them on the Avtex by connecting the hard drive to the Avtex usb. 
However, when connecting the hard drive to the Avtex, the recorded files are not recognised on the Avtex amd won't play. 
Is there a simple way fo doing what I wanted or some other way to have some prerecorded programs to watch whilst away?
Many thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It will depend on what format the programmes are recorded in.

Have you thought of taking your PVR with you??? They consume very little power so a low powered inverter would power it for you!! (We have done that for many years now, if it's a Sky or don't forget you will need the card installed in it to view AMYTHING that's been recorded)

Just a thought.

Andy


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

@Mrplodd- thanks for the reply. Taking the pvr would certainly be an option. Especailly since my researching today aeems to suggest that the real proble is that the PVR is a Panasonic and encrypts programs recorded on it so that these recorded programs can only be played back through the same PVR (an anti-piracy step, apparently). 
I sort of resent having paid for the Panasonic, paid my TV licence, paid for Avtex and Western Digital 1tb hard drive, I can't uses them to watch on my equipment at the time of my choosing. Maybe I'll research wheter the Humax Freeserve PVR will record and allow playback through the Avtex usb.:frown2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a second Humax box and that's exactly what I use it for. I record anything I think might be worth watching whilst away. No problem viewing anything recorded as the output is via HDMI cable. 

Just a tip, don't record in HD it takes up a lot more HD space than SD and on a smaller screen the difference is negligible.

Andy


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

So do you record on the Humax and then just take the Humax on the van with you and play back through the HDMI? Thanks for the tip on SD. The Avtex is only 18", so as you say the quality differcne should be negligible. 
I was hoping to use the Humax to reord and trnafer the content ot the usb HD and play back though usb. A lot samller than the Humax or Panasonic. 
By the way, what model Humax did you opt for?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Whatever you use the Video files will need to be in Mpeg format to play on the Avtex TV. Most of the PVR recorders seem to use their own encryption that cannot be converted to Mpeg.
One solution (no help to you )is to record and download using Filmon TV this can be converted and saved to USB or external hard drive to play back on your TV. Otherwise just take your PVR with you and playback via HDMI but you will of course need 240v for that.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I gas

That's exactly what I do, record onto Humax and take it away with me, (don't forget they are 230 volts so you will need EHU or a small inverter) I have a spare HDMI cable in the caravan as that's the sort of thing you forget!!! DONT FORGET THE REMOTE either!! I did once, made me Mr popular NOT.

I don't THINK you can transfer from the Humax box onto a USB stick but you can do it FROM a USB stick onto the internal HD for some bizarre reason??? Something to do with copywrite as I understand it.

As for model my "spare" is a Foxsat HDR (Freesat) device. I was having problems and I though it was packing in so bought a new one. Of course the Humax box was fine it was the sound bar at fault Doh! So my "original" Humax is now my "taking away" device. It's a bit bigger than a portable HD but it works just fine AND when in the UK (and northern France) it works as a sat decoder as well. I have an old Skydish and LNB together with a small tripod. It's pretty redundant in the UK as nearly everywhere has decent FreeVIEW signal which my TV has a built in tuner for. 

Very pleased with BOTH Humax devices, very good user interface that's nearly as good as the last Sky box I had about 5 years ago. 

Brian

The Humax box outputs via HDMI so anything recorded can be viewed on ANY TV with an HDMI input socket.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BrianJP said:


> Whatever you use the Video files will need to be in Mpeg format to play on the Avtex TV. Most of the PVR recorders seem to use their own encryption that cannot be converted to Mpeg.
> One solution (no help to you )is to record and download using Filmon TV this can be converted and saved to USB or external hard drive to play back on your TV. Otherwise just take your PVR with you and playback via HDMI but you will of course need 240v for that.


Tell me if I am wrong but surely if the OP is taking the DVR with them and using an HDMI lead its the DVR thats playing the output not the Avtex TV which is just acting as a monitor.

As for playing stuff of USB sticks you enter a murky world really. They often need converting and it can take an age to do this. There was a thread about this sort of thing a while back and there is a media player box you can get which sits between your TV and USB stick or hard drive and will play anything. Cant remember what its called. About £30 I think.

What we do now is download complete series and the odd film. We went through 5 seasons of Breaking Bad in the van in the summer. I just watch them on the laptop though where I downloaded them. Screen is almost the same size as the TV anyway.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We found some time ago that we actually don't need a fixed TV in the MH at all any more.

What we've done for the past few years now is just to use a laptop to view our pre-recorded (downloaded) films and TV series in the MH. 
The picture quality on modern laptops really is fantastic now. The sound gets bluetoothed to our nifty little but top quality sounding bluetooth speaker (which we can also use for playing music and podcasts via bluetooth from our smartphones, both within and outside of the MH and which'll run for up to about 5 hours without wires before wanting a plug-in recharge via a USB cable from a 12 volt socket).

The actual programme files are on a 1 terrabyte portable hard drive that we load up from our PC's at home before we leave on tour; and it just attaches via USB cable to the laptop. 

We watch them using VLC video player software (downloadable for free), as that software programme seems to play just about every format of video that exists.

Obviously the laptop doubles up as a way of getting on the internet, either in or out of the MH, and when we've got good wifi signal, we can watch live TV (for the news etc) via the Filmon website.

It seems to work very well indeed as an elegant, efficient, and much cheaper, setup. And whilst we are away from the MH with the laptop, there's no posh TV in the MH for any scum to steal.

The laptop gets recharged during the day from our solar-panel-fueled leisure batteries, via a 12 volt socket using a little universal transformer (from Maplins, ebay etc) that steps up the 12 volt to the 19 volts that the laptop feeds on.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I believe that the problem is due to anti-pirating laws. Most Freeview TVs and PVRs these days use encryption to ensure that the (.ts) files stored on them can't be played on any other device. It's now got to the point that we bought a new Samsung TV recently and files recorded on a HD attached to it won't even play back on another identical Samsung TV.

That however is using Freeview, I suspect the situation may be different using a satellite fed DVR.

I know that if I record a TV show on our older Humax Freesat PVR it will allow me to transfer the files to a USB stick (or presumably a HD) and watch them on other TVs so I assume that they're not encrypted.

So my first suggestion would be to try files recorded from a satellite signal, preferably using an older Freesat PVR.

If you can't get your hands on an older Freesat PVR - or if it doesn't work, the I suspect that any of the "generic" Linux based satellite receivers such as an Openbox will allow recorded files to be played back on other devices. Only problem with these receivers is that because they're Free to Air rather than Freesat you won't get the a program guide so will need to record your material manually.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Recorded TV*

Hi I had exactly the same problem, I overcame it by buying a small media player from Amazon, plug your hard drive into it and then via HDMI into the Avtex, about twenty five pounds, and it runs on twelve volts, what it does is read the codecs that the download came in on, now no problem. hope this helps Brian......


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I've got an older Humax HDR Fox -T2 Freeview PVR that can copy recorded programmes (but not HD) onto a memory stick. It takes about 15 minutes to copy a film and various files are copied including the main .TS one which plays fine on my laptop using VLC. There is a good forum Hummy.tv that has lots of useful info on theses PVRs

I also have an August digital TV tuner stick so I could record programmes directly onto the laptop hard drive if I was organised enough to set it up at home!!

Steve


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks all for your input. 
I understand that if I bring the pvr into the van, the Avtex will play whatever is on the PVR through the HDMI input on the Avtex. It was (a) the size of the Panasonic and (b) the fact that it needs 230v socket that made me look to see whether the programs stored on the pvr could be transferred to a HDD and played off the usb. 

I bought a gizmo for £35 which was supposed to be able to read all types of files but that didn't help with the fact that Panasonic (and perhaps all large makers of pvrs) encrypt files with their own codes tieing you to their machine. 

I'm not techie enough to do all types of file conversions, formatting etc so it looks like I'll either have to bring the pvr on the van or watch whatever is available.
But the help and advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

@Tavira-i bought a Sumvision Cyclone Microvision 4 which claism to do all you suggest but it doesn't seem to decode the Panasonic files. Maybe I'm not doieng it right. So will try again next weekend. Work intereferes! Come April, i will be retired.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I use a sky box with an inverter or a simple Humax Freesat box run from the vans 12v supply. I have been looking at upgrading to a Humax 500mb or 1 tb PVR. The good thing about the Humax equipment is that you CAN also run then directly from the 12V supply.
Something that is not obvious is that Humax have recently brought out two new PVRs and they do look very similar to the old ones but when you see them in the flesh they are half the size. (still 12v or 240v)

I'd quite happily buy one of their refurbished ones although I think they are all the older bigger models.

http://www.humaxdirect.co.uk/refurbished.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> We found some time ago that we actually don't need a fixed TV in the MH at all any more.
> 
> What we've done for the past few years now is just to use a laptop to view our pre-recorded (downloaded) films and TV series in the MH.
> The picture quality on modern laptops really is fantastic now. The sound gets bluetoothed to our nifty little but top quality sounding bluetooth speaker (which we can also use for playing music and podcasts via bluetooth from our smartphones, both within and outside of the MH and which'll run for up to about 5 hours without wires before wanting a plug-in recharge via a USB cable from a 12 volt socket).
> ...


Snap. Prefer the laptop from the telly now. Im actually quite pleased when we drive out of the sat footprint as normal telly is all garbage.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

*Humax Foxsat HDR*

I record my tv programs on my Humax Foxsat HDR, either in HD or SD.

I have updated the firmware on board, thanks to colleagues on avforums.com, which enables me to transfer recorded files either in HD or SD to either dvd, usb stick or hard drive to view on my avtex tv.

:wink2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> The good thing about the Humax equipment is that you CAN also run then directly from the 12V supply.


Hmmmm...............
I would check that before you buy.

I can't speak for the new models but I've got 5 Humax DVRs around ATM and none of them run from 12v, they're all direct plug into 230v with internal power supply (although four of them are Freeview rather than Freesat).
In fact I don't think I ever recall seeing a 12v Humax.


> I have updated the firmware on board, thanks to colleagues on avforums.com, which enables me to transfer recorded files either in HD or SD to either dvd, usb stick or hard drive to view on my avtex tv.


My Foxsat DVR does that anyway without any firmware updates - and always has.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

gaspode said:


> My Foxsat DVR does that anyway without any firmware updates - and always has.


I very much doubt that your Foxsat allows you to transfer files, both HD and SD, and play them on media other than on your Foxsat device without updating the firmware.

People have worked very hard and long for us to be able to do this.

Regards


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bazzle said:


> I very much doubt that your Foxsat allows you to transfer files, both HD and SD, and play them on media other than on your Foxsat device without updating the firmware.
> 
> People have worked very hard and long for us to be able to do this.
> 
> Regards


Might be useful for the OP to explain exactly how you did it or provide a link to the avforum thread perhaps.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

I have lots of VHS tapes which I downloaded the VHs from my old Sharp Camcorder. I have recently transferred these onto DVD+R by connecting VHS recorder to DVD recorder played via a Sharp TV. However I find that the DVD;s will not play on my laptop (if I put a purchased DVD it plays via MKT recording. What format would my recorded DVD;s have adopted in the copying from a VHS tape?
I thought at first it was because I had not finalized the dvd but it makes no difference. Some will pLay on the dvd recorder but others will not. We used filmon on the laptop whilst away and viewed our drama series and any other good program that was on. Apart from being 1 hour later than at home it was good.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

bazzle said:


> I very much doubt that your Foxsat allows you to transfer files, both HD and SD, and play them on media other than on your Foxsat device without updating the firmware.
> 
> People have worked very hard and long for us to be able to do this.
> 
> Regards


I can only say that I have done so in the past on numerous occasions for playback on the TV in the van (a cheapie UMC with a USB input). The particular DVR (a Foxsat 500 which we don't use these days) was purchased new by me in 2011 and has never been updated in any way (unless of course it's ever updated itself over the air).

Read this thread:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/44-satellite-tv/109313-recording-foxsat-watch-avtex-tv.html


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

gaspode said:


> Hmmmm...............
> I would check that before you buy.
> 
> I can't speak for the new models but I've got 5 Humax DVRs around ATM and none of them run from 12v, they're all direct plug into 230v with internal power supply (although four of them are Freeview rather than Freesat).
> ...


As I said I have looked and *YOU CAN* run them direct from 12V. They have separate transformers.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> As I said I have looked and *YOU CAN* run them direct from 12V. They have separate transformers.


That's fine as long as you've checked before you buy.
As I said, I've got five of them here and *YOU CAN'T* with any of mine. :wink2:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

gaspode said:


> That's fine as long as you've checked before you buy.
> As I said, I've got five of them here and *YOU CAN'T* with any of mine. :wink2:


I went as far as picking them all up in my hands in John Lewis's to look at them.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Tell me if I am wrong but surely if the OP is taking the DVR with them and using an HDMI lead its the DVR thats playing the output not the Avtex TV which is just acting as a monitor.
> 
> As for playing stuff of USB sticks you enter a murky world really. They often need converting and it can take an age to do this. There was a thread about this sort of thing a while back and there is a media player box you can get which sits between your TV and USB stick or hard drive and will play anything. Cant remember what its called. About £30 I think.
> 
> What we do now is download complete series and the odd film. We went through 5 seasons of Breaking Bad in the van in the summer. I just watch them on the laptop though where I downloaded them. Screen is almost the same size as the TV anyway.


You're thinking of the Sumvision Cyclone I think Barry, I have one, size of a matchbox and takes USB sticks or SD cards etc, has a remote, only real downside to those is you CANNOT delete once watched, it has to be done on the PC, but I jsut wrote down anything we's watched and did it when I got home, I have 2 x 64GB flash sticks which would keep us going for months.

For the OP, just take the PVR and think ahead for next time and try to record onto flash sticks if your TV has this PVR facilty, but just do a couple to try first for compatibility.

I keep meaning to set up a TV antenna on the garage and run a cable to the van, so the PVR can live in there permanently, and set up to series record solely for the van, I bought one of these for the job, as it plays flash sticks too, has a small footprint, a decent remote IE with proper buttons, and will run off 12v.

We do not use an Aerial or dish on the van ever btw.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> I record my tv programs on my Humax Foxsat HDR, either in HD or SD.
> 
> I have updated the firmware on board, thanks to colleagues on avforums.com, which enables me to transfer recorded files either in HD or SD to either dvd, usb stick or hard drive to view on my avtex tv.
> 
> :wink2:


Wish I could transfer from our Virgin Tivo box to anything else, as I'd leave it to record in our absence.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You're thinking of the Sumvision Cyclone I think Barry, I have one, size of a matchbox and takes USB sticks or SD cards etc, has a remote, only real downside to those is you CANNOT delete once watched, it has to be done on the PC, but I jsut wrote down anything we's watched and did it when I got home, I have 2 x 64GB flash sticks which would keep us going for months.
> 
> For the OP, just take the PVR and think ahead for next time and try to record onto flash sticks if your TV has this PVR facilty, but just do a couple to try first for compatibility.
> 
> ...


Thats the one I was thinking about Kev yes, thanks. However the poster on page one said that he had problems playing files from a Panasonic unit as it was encrypted so it may or may not play the OP's recordings. I didnt realise it stored what you played and you cannot delete it though. I thought you just plugged in the stick and it played it from there.

Anyway, as said I just use the laptop. Much easier and no storage issues although my vid library is up to 200GB now.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

​We spend probably 4/5 months out of the Astra footprint these days and have a system that we are very happy with like Ambegayo we use filmon.com. ok it costs £7 a month to use it in the months that we do but I think it is definitely worth it to keep the wife up to date with the latest scandi murders.

You can set it to record programmes in advance, (up to 11hrs) for £7, that is 11hrs that go up and down as you download some. Ok it is rare that we can get Internet fast enough to stream them, but (here's the bueaty).

We have to call into a campsite every 7/10 days to dump the toilets, do the washing and charge batteries anyway. We make sure in advance by checking the ASCI book that it has broadcast WIFI and then sent it to download all our recorded programmes overnight which does not inconvenience other users by competing for bandwidth. It works even on the slowest connection.

Play back is through TV connected to laptop by hdmi, mainly because the TV is connected to van stereo system. Wife is very pleased:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thats the one I was thinking about Kev yes, thanks. However the poster on page one said that he had problems playing files from a Panasonic unit as it was encrypted so it may or may not play the OP's recordings. I didnt realise it stored what you played and you cannot delete it though. I thought you just plugged in the stick and it played it from there.
> 
> Anyway, as said I just use the laptop. Much easier and no storage issues although my vid library is up to 200GB now.


The OP will never play from the HDD no matter what he does I reckon, short of putting it back in the PVR as suggested.

Re the usb stick in the Sumvision Barry, you can delete files of course, there just is no funtion to do it via the remote, you need to stick it in the laptop etc to do it, but mine is the cyclone 2 so it may have been addressed on later models.

On the PVR I linked to you can delete watched programs on the USB stick or transfer the to the on board HDD although I don't see the point so didn't try it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Neither of my Humax Free-sat boxes will operate off 12 volt, only 230. I have checked both and there is a plate on the rear which states input voltage is 90-250 and there are no other power input ports (shame) 

Having read on a previous post that it's possible to transfer files FROM the Humax internal HD onto and external device I have done a bit of fiddling. 

It would appear that this can be done on the OLDER Humax box but NOT on the newer of the two I have. The old remote has an OPT+ button which enables the two way transfer function on the older box BUT (has to be one doesn't there?) the newer remote doesn't have an OPT+ button.

Before you ask yes I HAVE tried using the old remote with the new box, everything works the same EXCEPT (you know what comes next don't you?) the OPT+ Button which does nothing, typical or what???

The old box is not connected to a sat feed at present, so guess what I will be doing in the morning!! If it turns out I can transfer from the old Humax onto my external HD then I will be transferring as much as I can onto to, to free up space on the Humax internal HD so I will have a collection of stuff to watch whilst away. 

Being a tugger I will almost always be on EHU so the need for 230 volts isn't an issue (I do also have a 500w inverter from my MH days for those rare occasions when we will be "Off grid" 

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> We spend probably 4/5 months out of the Astra footprint these days and have a system that we are very happy with like Ambegayo we use filmon.com. ok it costs £7 a month to use it in the months that we do but I think it is definitely worth it to keep the wife up to date with the latest scandi murders.
> 
> You can set it to record programmes in advance, (up to 11hrs) for £7, that is 11hrs that go up and down as you download some. Ok it is rare that we can get Internet fast enough to stream them, but (here's the bueaty).
> 
> ...


Thats quite a good solution. Ive done similar but perhaps not by such legitimate means (cough  ). Most of the stuff we might want to catch up on such as Dramas like Downton appear quite quickly on various download and streaming sites so as soon as I get a half decent connection we will either download them for later or stream them. It can be tricky though but I like a challenge. Ive left them downloading overnight as well. One site we were on near Frejus though turned the blooming wifi off at midnight though and it didnt come on until 7am. 

I found one open one once though when I just parked up in a village that was so stonkingly fast I managed to download three entire seasons of Revenge which Mrs D had been watching in about 20 minutes while she was out shopping. Would have taken be hours and hours at home.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's the ease of doing it that I like Barry. You don't have to search through the ether for a recording of what you want.

Sign in and it's laid out like TV listings in the paper for a week ahead. You just go through and tick those you want to record. Last year in Morocco, 3G was so cheap and fast I did it over that sometimes

Dick


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The new ones are exactly the same, with transformers on the power lead, but they no longer have a scart socket.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humax-HDR...7778f&pid=100338&rk=13&rkt=19&sd=191794711904


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Ingwe said:


> However, when connecting the hard drive to the Avtex, the recorded files are not recognised on the Avtex amd won't play.


Can you attach the HDD to a computer and see what format the files are saved as? Also, can you play the files through the computer or are they truly encrypted?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Basically PVR'S do not record in MPEG format which is what the TV needs to see on an external HDD or USB stick. 
I also suggested using Filmon on page 1 of this thread as the download of a recording is in MP4 format which the Avtex and other TV'S will read


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

siggie said:


> Can you attach the HDD to a computer and see what format the files are saved as? Also, can you play the files through the computer or are they truly encrypted?


All the PVR hard drives I've encountered are formatted as Linux so a PC won't read them unless you operate a Linux O/S. That's why the older Humax PVRs that will export the files to a FAT32 formatted HD or USB stick are so useful.


----------



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

HD Freeview TV is encoded, SD is not, so start with testing an SD recording and move from there. Someone referred to Hummy TV, they have free customised software for the Humax T2 and instructions to operate. If you have a T2 and load the software it will remove the HD flags. Also you can access your recordings remotely and your EPG to set recordings while away. I have used my old T2 like this for a few years, but it is giving up the ghost now so am looking at alternates.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

gaspode said:


> All the PVR hard drives I've encountered are formatted as Linux so a PC won't read them unless you operate a Linux O/S. That's why the older Humax PVRs that will export the files to a FAT32 formatted HD or USB stick are so useful.


The way I read the OP is that he had copied files from his PVR to an external USB HDD and that his Avtex had not seen any files when he plugged that HDD into it.

Maybe I read the OP wrong and he actually meant that he took his PVR HDD out of the PVR and plugged that into his Avtex via a USB HDD caddy?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

BrianJP said:


> Basically PVR'S do not record in MPEG format which is what the TV needs to see on an external HDD or USB stick.
> I also suggested using Filmon on page 1 of this thread as the download of a recording is in MP4 format which the Avtex and other TV'S will read


Most of my video files on my USB HDD's are in AVI format and my Avtex reads them perfectly well - after going into the 'secret' system settings and making a simple change (well documented in MHF and many other MH and tugger fora ;-) - like here for example )


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We just buy box sets when they are cheap and put the discs in to one of those disc holder carrier things which store easily. No messing about with anything then.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

ambegayo said:


> I have lots of VHS tapes which I downloaded the VHs from my old Sharp Camcorder. I have recently transferred these onto DVD+R by connecting VHS recorder to DVD recorder played via a Sharp TV. However I find that the DVD;s will not play on my laptop (if I put a purchased DVD it plays via MKT recording. What format would my recorded DVD;s have adopted in the copying from a VHS tape?
> I thought at first it was because I had not finalized the dvd but it makes no difference. Some will pLay on the dvd recorder but others will not.


Three reasons come to mind Wendy why you can't play DVD+R disks in your laptop. First the DVD player doesn't support that format, secondly the media player you are using doesn't support them and thirdly the player just doesn't like the particular brand of disks that you have used.

If you know what make of DVD player is in your laptop then you can google it to find out if it will play DVD+R's. Also you need to look at the documentation for the DVD recorder you used to find out what format / codec it would have used when it made the copies. As for the media player then try using VLC media player which is free to download. You will need to check though whether you need to download any additional codecs depending on what codec the recorder used.

As for why some disks will not play back on the recorder they were burnt on sounds like bad disks or a bad recording. Are they a reputable make of disks? Even so, some players and recorders don't even like some reputable brands so it's often necessary to try different ones.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

@siggie-your first description correctly states my problem. I copied files on the Panasonic pvr to a Western Digital, which I then connected by usb to the Avtex. 
Realising after, researching, that Panasonic encrypt the files, the Avtex won't read them. 
The Sumvision Cyclone Micro4 was connected between the hard drive and the Avyex in the hope that the Sumvision decoded most file types. But clearly not Panasonic encrypted files.
Am looking into your reference to secret system settings....


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Ingwe said:


> Am looking into your reference to secret system settings....


Changing the settings will only allow Avtex TV's to play other file formats (e.g. AVI), it will not allow the reading of encrypted files.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> We have to call into a campsite every 7/10 days to dump the toilets,


Cor.... your bowels must work slower than my internet connection!:surprise:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> Cor.... your bowels must work slower than my internet connection!:surprise:


2 spare cassettes :smile2:

Dick


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> Cor.... your bowels must work slower than my internet connection!:surprise:


Well reading some of his posts he is obviously full of it >


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

siggie said:


> Well reading some of his posts he is obviously full of it >


Good to see you have an open mind Siggie :laugh:

Dick


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

How my question degenerated into discussions about your bowels defeats me!


----------

